# I Hate to Wait



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I got my first buck this year and dropped him off at the butcher and taxidermist two weeks ago. The butcher said they will have it done sometime this week (2+ weeks to get my meat) and the taxidermist said I should have my mount after the first of the year (7+ weeks).

Is this normal wait time? I told them both I am not trying to be a jerk and tell them to speed it up, I am simply new to all of this and was curious if this wait time is normal.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

In my experience, the butcher is super slow for this time of year, and the taxidermist seems fast to me. My taxidermist usually gets the majority back from March-July


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

I'd be concerned about the meat even if it's in his cooler that long. Could you keep beef that long without freezing it??? I wouldn't. Not that hard to cut up yourself and save a few dollars in the process.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

The one I got hanging on the wall...I dropped it off at the end of October and picked it up in early July. For the butcher, I always get my deer meat 2 days after I drop it off.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

No way your meat should take 2+ weeks, somethings wrong there....I would usually get mine back within two days and thats when they are super busy...

On another note, a mount done right takes time....it took almost a year to get mine back....they have to tan the hide etc........it takes time...


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

That is way too long. I dropped mine off at Thurns in Columbus at 1pm last Sunday and they called me at noon on Monday and had everything ready for me. When I dropped mine off there were 8 other deer just dropped off that morning so 2 weeks is a long time. 7 weeks...I thought the taxidermy process took much longer. I dropped mine off and was told May of next year. Well worth the wait.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah, the butcher time definitely does not make any sense. You got it in there before the rush of youth season and slug season but yet they make you wait that long? Doesn't make sense. I would personally go somewhere the next time...or do it yourself.

The taxidermist is also pretty quick. I don't know how long it takes them to get the dies back from the tanner (which is the way most handle them) but that seems to be not leaving much time at all for his work.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

As Bassnpro1 put it..... the butcher is very slow 2 days tops...The taxidermist is fast mine always took 4 to 6 months...If he is good that is a great time period for a mount...Check that butcher out too long......JIM......


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

PromiseKeeper said:


> I'd be concerned about the meat even if it's in his cooler that long. Could you keep beef that long without freezing it??? I wouldn't. Not that hard to cut up yourself and save a few dollars in the process.


I would agree with deer. I like having mine in the freezer that night or next morning myself. Beef, on the other hand, typically is aged 2-3 week before being cut up.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## TrevorJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I usually get my deer done at pefects in Johnstown and it takes a couple of weeks but they make smoked summer sausage stuff for me so that probably has something to do with it.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I don&#8217;t know about the butcher, I&#8217;ve always done my own. But, if a taxidermist tells you seven weeks, I&#8217;d be worried. No way, no how, can a professional full time taxidermist get a deer done in seven weeks unless he has nothing else to work on. That should tell you something. I&#8217;m guessing you talked to one of the cheapest you found.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

It has been my experiece that the better the taxidermist the longer you wait because these guys get a good rep and they are busy.As far as the meat my son dropped a big doe Sat.and picks his meat up Wed.This mean that dad is going to be eating some fresh venison this weekend.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

As for the butcher. Beef hangs in the cooler 2-3 weeks before it is butchered. Aging tenderizes the deer. Maybe because they are not swamped like during gun season, they are opting to let it age before butchering. Can't hurt to ask. 

Taxidermy generally takes longer than 7 weeks. A single mount may only take a few days, once the hide is tanned and prepped. Most Taxidermists get their hides done in lots. Not one tanned at a time. Generally few to several months wait. Let us know how he does and if it is good, I will bet he gets a ton of business next year. Just because he got it done quickly.


----------



## nicklesman (Jun 29, 2006)

I use higgens taxidermy in linesville pa and they take up to a year to get your mount done but it looks great and is done right
adam


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

I got 2 bucks on the wall and both took about 10 months to get back... I paid close to $500 for each of them with an oak Ohio plaque but they still look great and I don't regret 1 cent.

I would go to that taxidermy and take back your buck QUICK! 
You get what you paid for with taxidermy work- especially if he's your first buck- you want something to last.

If your meat is stored in a cooler its probably 35-38 degrees- it will be fine but that is a little long to wait... especially since gun season is not in yet.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I hate to be so skeptical, but I agree with the couple guys that said to go get your deer back. If I was looking for a taxi and a guy told me I would have my mount back in 7 weeks....that would end our conversation immediately! It takes my guy anywhere from 7 to 10 months for me; longer for others. I know he "bumps" me forward on his list (as well as some others I'm sure) because: 

I have used him for several years/pieces 
I pay in full up front (we have history & I trust him & he has written contracts as professionals should)
I have referred him a few good customers over the years
He used my buddy's buck for his business cards (once in a lifetime deer)

Your mount situation "smells bad" IMO. Hopefully I am wrong and you get a great mount back. However, most good taxis don't like fixing somebody's hack job - many won't touch the work. The best thing you can do is find a good taxi that does it right the first time and be a loyal customer - you really do get what you pay for in this industry.

As for your meat - sounds like that shop doesn't individually grind deer. There are deer processors that don't own grinders - they take the bulk meat to a meat shop with a commercial grinder and pay the shop by the lb to grind it for them. Sounds like they were waiting on more deer to come in so they had enough to grind. You won't be eating just your meat, but rather a blend of several deer brought in if indeed this is the case

This is *one* of many reasons I cut and grind my own deer.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

My "mount" is not a full mount. I simply wanted my antlers mounted, (I don't have the cash to shell out on a full mount) I guess that is why I thought it would be quicker. Also, the taxi did not quote me 7 weeks, he told me "after the new year" which is why I stated in my post 7 weeks at the earliest. That would be roughly 7 weeks after dropping it off.

As for the butcher, I told them to give me a little of everything. Maybe the snack sticks or like someone else said, grinding, is taking longer. They assured me the meat would be from my deer. Who knows? I told them to NOT make jerky, I wanted to make it myself. 

First Ohio deer....just learning the process. I am anxious to see what I get back from both the butcher and taxi. 

Thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## rack-a-holic (Jan 2, 2009)

well i know that if you get snack sticks...sometimes the butcher has to send the meat out to get made into that...some butchers (like mine)have their own smoke house and it doesnt take long at all...a couple years back when i dropped a buck off i had to wait a while for the snack sticks and bologna because they didnt have the right equipment to make it there


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Another thing about the snack sticks, summer sausage, etc. is that even if you will get your own meat back most still will not fire up the smoker for just yours alone. The place I have always used told me that they would wait until they had enough to fill the smokehouse before processing any. That in itself can make for some waiting. Even then I don't think I had to wait more than about a week.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

teach - that clears up a lot. I wouldn't be overly concerned about either situation. Just know that even Euro mounts don't come back quick and in general you'll wait a while for good taxi work. And like these guys said if you are having blends made, etc. it isn't uncommon to have to wait for the reasons stated. However, if you take a deer in for regular processing you should be getting the meat back within a few days or something is wrong.

Sounds like everything is fine


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Butcher called today and my deer is completed. Very well done job. Very nicely packaged and a wide variety of meat. Summer sausage, snack sticks, 
bratwursts, roasts, steaks, and LOTS of ground meat. 140 pounds of deer total. 

Other than the wait being a bit on the long side, I am satisfied with the whole deal. Lots of good meat to keep the family fed for the months ahead!


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Glad it all worked out! Now you can relive the hunt every time you eat some or look at your mount.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It's funny how when a few details are left out the entire picture changes.

Sounds like you got everything you were expecting in an appropriate time frame.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Lundy said:


> It's funny how when a few details are left out the entire picture changes.


It's funny how snack sticks and summer sausage became a large detail. haha


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

fshnteachr said:


> It's funny how snack sticks and summer sausage became a large detail. haha


And a big dollar line item. I have never had the snack sticks or jerky done by a processor primarily due to the price. I have had sausage made but that has been quite some time as well. It is amazing how expensive it can get to get your own meat processed.

I am glad it worked out well for you Fishnteacher.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

My taxidermist said it would be july be fore I get my mount back.


----------

